# Trash or treasure?



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 15, 2017)

My grandmother had this glassware in the shed for many years and now I need to know if I should just throw it in the trash.  Any help would be appreciated!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 15, 2017)

That's a castor.  Someone may be interested in it.



​


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 15, 2017)

Interesting. I would not throw it away. I don't know value but gotta be worth something. I found similar bottles that were over 100 years old. Not sure when they stopped making those? Keep it or sell on ebay? LEON.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks Harry!  I found some info on Roswell Gleason and they appeared to be in business until 1871.  Now I wish I would have asked Grandma the history  on it.  Leon, I found a few similar ones that sold for $100-$200, but they were in much better condition.  Unfortunately the southern heat and humidity did a number on the castor.  The two with screw caps threw off my dating estimate.  One base may have a pontil, but I don't know much about pontils.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 15, 2017)

Pontil? Pressed glass?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Jul 16, 2017)

I suspect the value is very limited due to poor condition but for me the sentimental family value would be priceless.
Jim S


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 17, 2017)

botlguy said:


> I suspect the value is very limited due to poor condition but for me the sentimental family value would be priceless.
> Jim S


I agree Jim, I just wish I knew if it was family or garage sale find.  It will earn a spot in the bottom on my China cabinet just in case
Thanks!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 2, 2017)

Many books on pontails see my green bottle if Yu want to see a deep ass pontail very collectible indeed bitter sample bottles I'm guessing ladies used them 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 2, 2017)

Ken_Riser said:


> Many books on pontails see my green bottle if Yu want to see a deep ass pontail very collectible indeed bitter sample bottles I'm guessing ladies used them
> 
> Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


Germans used them for snuff also look up a hand blown Levi Garret snuff bottles most are brown dug many in Oklahoma I love those Levi garrets snuff many look as they are in bottles gotta know how to tell difference most hand blown the right collector will pay for them indeed if hand blown

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Aug 2, 2017)

Ink bottles some will fool Yu they are snuff bottles alot research in bottles Hugh best I know is Wendell the digger Odell he's good taught me alot in referencing bottles he's the best or on of the best he has books out Oklahoma look him up he's got more experience than many a digger

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

